# Disney Prep & Landing



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

Disney's new 2009 half hour holiday special airs Tuesday Dec 1st at 7:30pm CST.

If your in the Nashville, TN market, the kids show has been time shifted to Wednesday morning at 2:06am CST because WKRN will air the Jeff Fisher show Tuesday night. It will also replay Sunday Dec 6th at 2:30pm CST. Both of these showings are currently in the Tivo guide for recording.

Nashville had the same problem with the new series "V" earlier this month. Hopefully WKRN will leave the the guide info alone this time.

Unless you want to wake your kids up at 2:30am. I remember my parents waking me up for the 1st moon landing in 1969. I was 5 at the time.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

I wonder how many 100's of thousands of Dollars (?) they spent to come up with that catchy Title for for this new Christmas Special.

I can imagine the Focus Groups and the Marketing Firms that were on this Big Time.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Now, it looks like no one will get to see this on the 1st. The pres. is speaking so this special has been moved to the 8th.


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

I wonder why there's no mention of it in the RecordingHistory screen for 12/1/09. I was expecting it to show me that it will not be recorded at that time because it is no longer in the guide, or some such thing.

Most importantly, my TiVo set it up for the 8th automatically, but still it's sort of surprising that it wouldn't tell me in any way that it's been moved.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

Good for your TiVO, mine (A DirecTiVo) didn't switch the ToDo, and I got 30 min of Pres. Obama talking.
The program is now showing up in the search list, so I'll have to do a timed recording and hope it gets it right.


----------

